# Web-Services Entwicklung



## leni (11. Dez 2005)

hallo,

Ich wollte mal fragen, mit welchen Tools, Plugins und Umgebung ihr Web Services in Java entwickelt. Ist ja schon etwas umständlich das ganze. Habt ihr da Tipps für mich?

lg leni


----------



## Till (11. Dez 2005)

Hallo Leni,

um ne J2EE-Applikation zu bauen muss man einen Applikations/Webserver benutzen. Das ist in den meisten Fällen der Apache Tomcat. Installation/Konfiguration ist ziemlich einfach, läuft (wie zu erwarten, da JAVA) unter allen gängigen OS'.

Zur Entwicklung nehme ich eclipse SDK 3.1.1 mit dem sysdeo tomcat launcher plugin. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man seine Projekte im Workspace lassen kann, das tool ändert die server.xml des Tomcats so ab, dass er sich das app aus deinem workspace zieht. Außerdem kann man damit den Tomcat starten und stoppen, was manchmal doch recht sinnvoll ist, wenn eine Applikation mal Speicherprobleme produziert hat.

Um die Webentwicklung nun standardisiert gut / schneller / einfacher und sicherer zu machen als man es selbst könnte benutze ich das Web-Framework Struts mit der Erweiterung Struts Dialogs. Zu beiden gibt es gute Dokus, welche aber bestimmt ne Woche Einarbeitungszeit verschlingen. Wenn dir das gelungen ist, fällt es dir aber sehr leicht, WorkFlow-Diagramme in deiner Internetapplikation abzubilden. Um diverse Struts Konfigurationsdateien zu bearbeiten hilft die Struts Console (freeware).

Ich benutze außerdem einen Datenbanklayer - Hibernate. Das ist sogar noch viel mehr, es mappt Datenbanktabellen auf normale Java-Objekte. D.h. man hat mit der Datenbank selbst wenig zu tun und arbeitet nur auf Objekten - sehr elegant und angeblich sogar noch performant.

Was für eine Applikation willst du denn entwickeln? Vielleicht können wir dir ja noch weitere Tipps geben.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen... mir jedenfalls hat die Auswahl an Frameworks einiges Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.

Gruß + schönen Sonntag

Tillmann Bielefeld


----------



## leni (11. Dez 2005)

Naja mit Struts habe ich schon gearbeitet und hab da das MyEclipse plugin verwendet. Jedoch möchte ich jetzt gerne *Web-Services* entwickeln und da hilft mir das sysdeo plugin, das ich auch schon verwendet habe, nicht weiter. Daher meine frage ob jemand einen effizienten weg kennt um schnell Web-Services in java zu entwickeln?

lg


----------



## mlange8801 (11. Dez 2005)

Mit 
WTP bzw. JST und axis
findet man imho einen sehr schnellen Einstieg.
Tutorials


----------



## leni (11. Dez 2005)

Hi,

jap ich verwende bereits das web tools plugin für ecilpse und wollte dieses eine tutorial durchmachen mit dem Converter. Aber immer wenn ich das Webservice generieren möchte, kommt folgender Fehler:

IWAB0398E Error in generating WSDL from Java java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError

Wie in einem anderen Posting von mir beschrieben habe ich alle Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt oder habe ich da jar-files vergessen? weiß jemand wie man diesen Fehler beheben kann?


----------



## SnooP (12. Dez 2005)

Du musst nahezu alle .jar Files die so von Axis&Co. mitgebracht werden, in deinen CLASSPATH packen...


----------



## Crashman (12. Dez 2005)

Genau den gleichen Fehler habe ich bei mir auch und weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich dagegen noch tun soll!

MfG


----------



## tung (12. Dez 2005)

ich bin auch kein Web Service Guru, bin gerade am Lernen. Aber bisschen kann ich dir sagen. 
Also folgendes:

ich hab  persönlich Bünde von Programmen und Werkzeugen, um Web Services zu lernen. Die sind eigentlich für J2EE entwickelt.

1. Bund : - NetBeans 4.1
              - Sun Application Server 8.1
              - Sun Development Tools Kit for Web Service 1.6

2. Bund : - Axis 1.3 (von Apache Foundation)
              - LOMBOZ (eclipse plugin for J2EE Development)
              - Xdoclet (Eclipse Plugin)
              - Eclipse 3.1
              - JBOSS Application Server

Bei dem ersten Bund hast du ordendliche Dokumenten dazu als Tutorials (heißt J2EE Tutorial for NetBeans)
Viel Spass


----------



## leni (12. Dez 2005)

Ich verwende den 2. Bund. Aber ist LOMBOZ wirklich notwendig? - Ich habe gehört, dass es ziemlich problematisch ist zu installieren, damit es einwandfrei läuft....was meinst du? - kennst du gute tutorials dazu?


----------



## SnooP (12. Dez 2005)

Ich fand Lomboz damals ganz gut, als ich es benutzt hab  ... allerdings ist es tatsächlich etwas schwieriger zu installieren, wenn man diverse andere Versionen verschiedener Tools nutzt. Ich vermute das ist inzwischen besser bei der neuesten Version - und entsprechende Installguides gibts ja auch auf deren Seite...

Das Lomboz-Plugin ist halt ganz prima, damit man nicht ständig alles selbst machen muss - die Wizards nehmen etwas Arbeit ab...


----------



## tung (13. Dez 2005)

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Lomboz für Einsteiger ziemlich kompliziert wirkt. Garade schon bei der  Installation und Konfiguration. Ist Alles aber richtig eingerichtet, dann ist Lombor wirklich Super Ware, der kann einem sehr viel mit seinen Wizards bei langweiligen Tiparbeiten abnehmen, was man aber sehr oft mit J2EE oder Web Service wegen seines Bürocratie, sage ich mal so  machen muss.

Also so nimm dir mal lieber den ersten Bund, um zu lernen, was ein Bean oder Web Service überhaupt. Danach kannst du mit Lomboz weiter vertiefen, wird dir betimmt leichter.


----------



## Gast (19. Jan 2006)

hi also ich hatte den fehler IWAB0398E Error auch schon öfters
weis aber nicht mehr genau was ich tat.
- guck mal nach ob dein tomcat automatisch startet schalte das aus 
- was auch oft gehofen hat alles noch mal ineeinen neuen workspace  
  stecken und webservice neu generieren

also ich grad das problem mein webservice der fkt. auf der normalen axis engine zum laufen zu bringen vieleich kann mir da ja jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## MichiM (21. Jan 2006)

Hi leni,

ich benutze Eclipse und NetBeans für die Java-Entwicklung. Für Websachen inzwischen ausschließlich NetBeans. Frisst viel Speicher, aber macht Spaß, wenn man die Strukturen (vor allem web.xml und alles, was mit dem Deployen zusammenhängt!!  ) mal durchschaut hat.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Bobby (11. Feb 2006)

Hallo, 

den IWAB0398E Error hatte ich auch schon öfters. Meistens half ein Eclipse Neustart oder eine alternative Eclipse-Installation aus dem WTP-1.0-All-In-One Release. 
Ein alternatives Web-Service Pluging gibt es unter http://www.systinet.com/products/wasp_developer/overview

Gruß Bobby


----------

